# Zweiter Monitor



## RicardoS (29. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte mir für Filmschnitt einen zweiten TFT-Bildschirm kaufen. Ich möchte die 2 Bildschirme miteinander verbinden, damit ich mehr Arbeitsfläche habe. Muß ich dabei den gleichen Bildschirm wählen, den ich bereits habe (TFT 19'' 4:3), um keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu haben, oder kann ich meinen Bildschirm z.B. auch mit einen Widescreen 22'' kombinieren?


----------



## chmee (29. Januar 2008)

Kombinieren kann man, aber es gibt natürlich optimale Werte, zB ist es sinnvoll, dass beide Monitore die gleiche vertikale Pixelauflösung haben. Abhängig von der Grafikkarte/Treiber ist es einfach oder problematisch.

Aber hier noch Argumente gegen solche Optimalsachen :
1. Hoffentlich unterstützt das von Dir benutzte Programm eine Zweischirmausgabe. Premiere muss man umständlich auf zwei Bildschirme aufziehen. Das ist weniger als Suboptimal.
2. Die beste Variante bei zwei Bildschirmen und Videoschnitt ist es, im ersten Fenster die Schnittuntensilien zu haben und im zweiten die Vorschau. Das unterstützt Premiere "problemlos" und ich denke, andere Programme auch..

Links:
http://www.slashcam.de/info/Zwei-Monitore-unter-Premiere-Pro-verwenden-107737.html
http://www.informationsarchiv.net/foren/beitrag-35232.html
http://www.hennek-homepage.de/video/pc-monitor.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## RicardoS (29. Januar 2008)

Danke.

... und wie ist das ganze bei Adobe Photoshop (zur Fotobearbeitung) und bei Avid (zum Filmschnitt)?


----------



## chmee (29. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei CS3 aussieht, aber bei CS2 muss man das Photoshop-Fenster Nicht-maximiert über beide Monitore ziehen, und die Tool-Fenster schnappen bei Neustart von PS immer auf dem primären ein. Er speichert keine Positionen auf dem sekundären Monitor. Schrecklich.

Zu Avid kann ich Dir nichts sagen, ich weiss es nicht.
Aber Links gibt es in  zuhauf:
http://www.avid.com/exchange/forums/thread/14775.aspx
http://forums.digitalmedianet.com/c...forum=avid_professional&post=011029114338.htm
http://www.slashcam.de/info/2-Monitore-Avid-Liquid-235115.html

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Habe mich in einem Punkt geirrt : Die "neue"Nvidia-Treiber-Einstellungen erlauben es, bei gleichen Auflösungen den Bildschirm so zu erweitern, dass *zwei Bildschirme wie ein großer Desktop* behandelt werden, also können Programme wie Photoshop und Premiere auch maximiert über zwei Bildschirme laufen.. Ergo wäre es sinnvoll, einen zweiten Bildschirm zu kaufen, der die gleiche Auflösung bietet.


----------

